# Rent-A-Ram



## Four Winds Ranch

Does anyone have any idea the going rate to rent a ram?? Or if there is a going rate?
Has anyone ever rented one, or rented one out?
I have someone who is interested in renting one of my rams and I am clueless on what to charge him!
Thanks!


----------



## Alice Acres

Years (ok, decades) ago we did that - we rented a ram to have our ewes bred. I have no idea what the rate would be now. I don't even remember what we paid!


----------



## SheepGirl

The guy I bought my ram from would've rented me one for $200. I ended up buying one instead for $300.


----------



## BrownSheep

Around here if you send him to them and they deal with all the feed expenses they rent them for about $50-$75the a month


----------



## purplequeenvt

We usually charge about $20/ewe.


----------



## Royd Wood

Its your choice but I would never rent one out as you just dont know whats coming back to your place - he could bring some nasties back for just a few bucks - not worth it, I would explain that to them in a more diplomatic way and sell them one


----------



## Shelly May

If you decide to do this visit his farm and check out the health of his ewe's, every little thing about them!!
check their eye's for worms, check their feet for hoof rot, check their poop in pasture or barn and their back
sides for poop on their butt!!, every little thing. Check what he will be feeding the ewe's and rams? make sure
all is good, then charge him 3/4 of your selling price to rent him out, that way if something happens your not 
out much. But if he is your only ram don't rent him out at all. If you have extra's when you get him back, Keep 
him seperated from your flock for a min of 1 month to make sure he hasn't picked up anything, Longer if you 
can. I let a friend use one of mine and his sheep where healthy and great shape, Problem was that he didn't 
run dogs with his sheep, So the deer visited his pastures and pooped deer worms in the pastures, and the 
ram I let him borrow picked up the menigeral worm from the deer, we didn't catch it in time and the ram died.
If they pick up the worms from deer they must be treated asap with safeguard and dosed every day for 5 days
straight, if you don't do this asap after first signs of walking problems, the ram or ewe will die. So every little 
thing you check for is so important when letting someone else use your rams.


----------



## EllieMay

I was hoping you would chime in, Shelly May.
Excellent advice! 

I'm sorry about the loss of your ram.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Thanks for everyones advice and opinions!
It gives me knew ways to look at everything! He is not my only ram, and I do know the person, and I THINK his sheep!
But, like Shelly May was saying, he doesnt run dogs with his, so have to decide if it is something I am willing to risk.
I wonder if menigeral worm can be prevented if wormed with Valbazen, or Ivermectin, as soon as I get him back, before the worm can make it to the spin/brain?


----------



## Shelly May

you can worm before he goes over, but find out if they will be on pasture or in a feed lot with hay?
maybe he won't even be on pasture, but yes worm when he returns. Just remember You will be 
saving him money in the long run, He doesn't have to feed the ram year round, No meds, no seperate
pen area during non breeding time, ect. so charge him a fair price.


----------



## secuono

I'd be paranoid about disease as well. You might as well just to AI if that's possible for sheep.


----------

